# Changer le ventilateur d'un eMac afin de le rendre silencieux



## Zitoune (25 Mars 2003)

Quelqu'un aurait trouvé un article là-dessus ?


----------



## Zitoune (26 Mars 2003)

J'ai trouvé ça...


----------



## Zitoune (26 Mars 2003)

Et quelques images :  première ,  seconde ,  troisième ,  quatrième


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Mars 2003)

moi ,je ne préfère pas toucher ...
si le ventilo est gros ,c'est que c'est calculé pour refroidir tout le bazar...
le changer pour un plus petit ,c'est un peu risqué,non?
moi le bruit ne me gene pas ...

PG


----------



## Zitoune (28 Mars 2003)

Je n'aimerais pas en mettre un plus petit, juste un plus silencieux !


----------



## Zitoune (5 Mai 2003)

Il l'a fait


----------



## bofbof (5 Mai 2003)

merci Zitoune !
l'ennui c'est que les photos de ce courageux utilisateur ne sont plus en ligne... je vais essayer d'en savoir plus...


----------



## Zitoune (11 Mai 2003)

Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## Zitoune (30 Juillet 2003)

MacBidouille propose une solution


----------



## Emile (1 Août 2003)

Je me permets d'intervenir de manière un peu opportuniste, puisque je suis seulement demandeur de renseignement. Voilà l'Emac superdrive m'interesse fortement mais cette histoire de bruit me fait hésiter vu que je supporte déjà mal le bruit de mon G4 400 Agp, acquis en début 2000. Qui pourrait m'indiquer si, du point de vue de l'excès phonique, je perdrais au change à passer du G4 400 à l'eMac 1 ghz superdrive ?
En magasin l'eMac ne m'a pas paru excessivement bruyant. Seulement l'ambiance sonore d'un tel lieu n'a rien de comparable avec la douce quiétude d'une chambre, la nuit venue. J'ai peur d'être déçu une fois la machine déballée chez moi.
Existe-t-il une mesure du bruit de l'eMac en décibel ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## SleepingCat (1 Août 2003)

Bonjour Emile,
J'ai fait acheter à une ami un eMac, je savais que ce dernier faisait du bruit, mais je m'imaginais que c'était un bruit "normal" (j'ai un G3 b&amp;w à la maison et un 9600 posé sur le bureau au boulot), et bien non. Elle me l'a amené pour que je lui installe le pack iLife et pour lui configurer / expliquer sa machine. Au bout de 10 minutes de boulot je peux te jurer que le boucan qu'il fait est très difficilement supportable si tu es dans un endroit calme (du style chez toi sans la télé ou les momes qui braillent :-D). Du coup, semaine prochaine je vais lui changer le ventilo par un silencieux en provenance du monde Pc....
Le bruit est tres important mais en plus comme il vient de devant toi, ca le rend insupportable à la longue..
A+
P.S. si le changement du ventilo en intéresse certain, je pourrais poster mes commentaires d'ici une dizaine de jours.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Août 2003)

SleepingCat a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Emile,
> J'ai fait acheter à une ami un eMac, je savais que ce dernier faisait du bruit, mais je m'imaginais que c'était un bruit "normal" (j'ai un G3 b&amp;w à la maison et un 9600 posé sur le bureau au boulot), et bien non. Elle me l'a amené pour que je lui installe le pack iLife et pour lui configurer / expliquer sa machine. Au bout de 10 minutes de boulot je peux te jurer que le boucan qu'il fait est très difficilement supportable si tu es dans un endroit calme (du style chez toi sans la télé ou les momes qui braillent :-D). Du coup, semaine prochaine je vais lui changer le ventilo par un silencieux en provenance du monde Pc....
> Le bruit est tres important mais en plus comme il vient de devant toi, ca le rend insupportable à la longue..
> A+
> P.S. si le changement du ventilo en intéresse certain, je pourrais poster mes commentaires d'ici une dizaine de jours.



changer le ventilo ,cela doit annuler la garantie,non?
a mon avis ,le fait que le ventilo de l'eMac soit comme il est a été calculé...changer qq chose risque a mon avis une chauffe excessive et des pbs ...
moi je ne toucherai pas ...le bruit ne me dérange pas ...
je travaille dans l'enseignement ,et le bruit je connais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a coté ,l'eMac est silencieux!


----------



## Le chat (13 Mars 2009)

salut à tous...
j'en avais marre d'entendre ce ventilo !! je l'ai donc remplacé par un NoiseBlocker SE2 92mm, acheté 12 euros chez pixmania...
j'ai du bidouiller la prise car le noiseblocker avait un prise femelle or il fallait une male pour brancher sur l'emac.. j'ai donc changé la prise pour en récupérant celle du ventilo d'origine... j'ai soudé, puis branché le tout, remonté l'ordi et me voila avec un eMac silencieux.. et ça c'est fait un bien fou !!! voici quelques photos de la manip
démontage




changement des prises




soudage
http://yoanminvielle.free.fr/emac/Image 3.png
serre flex pour fixer le ventilo
http://yoanminvielle.free.fr/emac/Image 4.png
et voila




et ca fait du bien...


----------



## beenouze (16 Août 2010)

Hello,

je viens de faire de même avec l'eMac de ma fille, le son devenait vraiment insupportable !
Un ventilo pour PC classique diamètre 120 mm, un NoiseBlocker à 6.90  et hop !

Depuis c'est le jour et la nuit : On n'entend plus du tout la ventilation, il faut porter sa main ou son oreille à l'arrière pour vérifier que celui-ci tourne bien 
Quel confort pour un prix dérisoire, en revanche, il faut "bricoler" le ventilo avant qu'il passe, quelques coups de scie ici et là. Pour la fixation plutôt que de repercer le support, j'ai simplement poser 4 plots de colle "Ni clou, ni vis", le ventilateur est tellement calé par le capot qu'il ne risque pas de bouger, si des vibrations se font connaitre dans le temps, je redémonterais.
Je pense qu'avec un 90 mm c'est encore plus simple.

Remarque importante : ATTENTION lors du démontage, après avoir ôté toute les vis, il faut retirer le capot doucement, ne pas forcer car il y a le petit connecteur banché au bouton de démarrage qui se trouve sur le capot. 

Bon courage !


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Août 2010)

bonsoir, 
le changement est possible , mais chez moi je ne comprends pas ,il provoquait des distorsions de l écran 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=255082&hl=overclock emac&st=210


----------

